# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify and guess the ethnicity.

## LABERIA



----------


## Salento

I’m not answering. lol :) (I think I know)

----------


## Yetos

Is it you?

----------


## AdeoF

Albanian?? Maybe???

----------


## blevins13

> Albanian?? Maybe???


Italian


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## blevins13

> Albanian?? Maybe???


Italian soccer coach De Biasi in Albanian costume.


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## davef

Blevins, it's against the rules to reveal the person in classification threads (unless you're the thread creator)

----------


## Mark

Scottish, obviously, this young lad is of clan McShqipt.

----------


## blevins13

> Blevins, it's against the rules to reveal the person in classification threads (unless you're the thread creator)


Sorry, I did not know that. First time I play this game.


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Carlos

I have already seen the answer, but I did not know it when I looked at the picture and it was very familiar to me with his face suddenly, there are many Andalusian men with that face and expression in the area of Sevilla, Córdoba, e.t.c.

----------


## LABERIA

> Scottish, obviously, this young lad is of clan McShqipt.


Do you have any ancestry from Scotland?

----------


## Mark

> Do you have any ancestry from Scotland?


Yeah but not relevant to my joke.

----------


## LABERIA

> Yeah but not relevant to my joke.


Yes, I understood that you were joking. I asked you if you have Scottish ancestry because i want to ask a couple of things. At the begging of XVI century, English Kings, Henry VIII is the first name that came to my mind, employed Albanian Mercenaries, Albanian stradioti, to protect the borders between England and Scotland from the raids of the Scottish highlanders. These Albanians are mentioned even in folk songs as Albanoys in the archaic language of the time. I don't know if you are familiar with this part of history of Scotland.

----------


## Salento

> Scottish, obviously, this young lad is of clan McShqipt.


I’ve got the feeling that historically some Scots “interacted” with Clan McSalento too. and I’m not joking.
“Antonine Wall”
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonine_Wall
 
- McSalento DNA in Northwest Scotland -

----------


## Salento

@Mark Your joke wasn’t funny.

----------


## Johane Derite

> @Mark Your joke wasn’t funny.


I don't think he was making fun or saying it in bad spirit. Internet mediated globalization is still in early stages so people form all over the world
are put into one room with *entirely different* contexts and points of reference concerning what the boundaries of "normal style of discussion."

I think unless the comment is something very obviously propagandistic or in bad faith, the defacto assumption should be one of good faith, that 
the person means well and there is simply a clash in different styles of communication. 

In many places not injecting humor and jokes into conversation can be seen as awkward disinterest, whereas in some it can be seen as not taking 
it seriously or mocking.

----------


## Salento

> I don't think he was making fun or saying it in bad spirit. Internet mediated globalization is still in early stages so people form all over the world
> are put into one room with *entirely different* contexts and points of reference concerning what the boundaries of "normal style of discussion."
> 
> I think unless the comment is something very obviously propagandistic or in bad faith, the defacto assumption should be one of good faith, that 
> the person means well and there is simply a clash in different styles of communication. 
> 
> In many places not injecting humor and jokes into conversation can be seen as awkward disinterest, whereas in some it can be seen as not taking 
> it seriously or mocking.


You could be right, and misinterpreting sense of humor for mocking it’s possible.
Reading behind the lines it’s not an exact science. 
Could the game I watched today (England - Italy 1-1) , played a role on my interpretation? Vardy EN (26' minutes) and Insigne IT (87' minutes).

----------


## LABERIA

> You could be right, and misinterpreting sense of humor for mocking it’s possible.
> Reading behind the lines it’s not an exact science. 
> Could the game I watched today (England - Italy 1-1) , played a role on my interpretation? Vardy EN (26' minutes) and Insigne IT (87' minutes).


Non capisco perché continuate a ignorare l'uomo qui sopra vestito in fustanella come possibile alternativa nella panchina della vostra nazionale.

----------


## Salento

> Non capisco perché continuate a ignorare l'uomo qui sopra vestito in fustanella come possibile alternativa nella panchina della vostra nazionale.


Non credo che l’uomo nella foto (sappiamo chi è) non sia stato preso in considerazione a dirigere gli Azzurri. Ci sono decine di allenatori eccellenti, ma ora non è il suo momento. Chissà, forse in futuro sarà ingaggiato come Mister della Nazionale.

----------


## Mark

> Yes, I understood that you were joking. I asked you if you have Scottish ancestry because i want to ask a couple of things. At the begging of XVI century, English Kings, Henry VIII is the first name that came to my mind, employed Albanian Mercenaries, Albanian stradioti, to protect the borders between England and Scotland from the raids of the Scottish highlanders. These Albanians are mentioned even in folk songs as Albanoys in the archaic language of the time. I don't know if you are familiar with this part of history of Scotland.


Interesting, any examples of those songs?

----------


## Mark

> You could be right, and misinterpreting sense of humor for mocking it’s possible.
> Reading behind the lines it’s not an exact science. 
> Could the game I watched today (England - Italy 1-1) , played a role on my interpretation? Vardy EN (26' minutes) and Insigne IT (87' minutes).


Why would I insult another group by pointing out similarities with my own? That would be insulting myself which would be ridiculous.

Salento, do not respond to me again, thanks.

----------


## Salento

> Why would I insult another group by pointing out similarities with my own? That would be insulting myself which would be ridiculous.
> 
> Salento, do not respond to me again, thanks.


Who do you think you are?
You don’t get to ask me a question, and then you ask me to shut up.
I’ve mistaken your WEIRD sense of humor for an Insult. 
You weren’t clear, and by the way I did admit that probably I misjudged your Intentions. 
Did you miss that part?
Mark “don’t answer that”. Thanks.

----------


## Mark

> Who do you think you are?
> You don’t get to ask me a question, and then you ask me to shut up.
> I’ve mistaken your WEIRD sense of humor for an Insult. 
> You weren’t clear, and by the way I did admit that probably I misjudged your Intentions. 
> Did you miss that part?
> Mark “don’t answer that”. Thanks.


It’s called “rhetorical,” genius. Your implication was that being mistaken for being Scottish was an insult, making quite clear your opinion of Scots but your opinion means nothing.

----------


## Salento

> It’s called “rhetorical,” genius. Your implication was that being mistaken for being Scottish was an insult, making quite clear your opinion of Scots but your opinion means nothing.


I’m going to answer you with your own previous statement:
You said “Why would I insult another group by pointing out similarities with my own? That would be insulting myself which would be ridiculous.”
The map with Scotland is from My Results of LivingDNA. “Dear long distance Cousin”. And that’s a fact and not my “Opinion”.
I am a Genius. Thanks !

----------


## Salento

This is ridiculous. I’m moving on.

----------


## Carlos

Attachment 10607

I take this thread to not have to open another. You can rate this woman, thank you.

----------


## LABERIA

> Attachment 10607
> 
> I take this thread to not have to open another. You can rate this woman, thank you.


I can't see the attachment.

----------


## Carlos

> I can't see the attachment.


I think I have already solved it.

----------

